# How to clean Britax Marathon seat cover?



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

DS was sick in the car today. Wondering how to get the smell out of the cover? It has been removed from the seat. It's the cow print (Cowmouflage). I don't want to wash it and have it shrink, fade or otherwise not fit properly into the seat base.

Thanks a lot for your suggestions. I can't stand sick smell.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Wash it. DD1 threw up all over her car seat a couple of weeks ago so I feel your pain! Wash it in cold water on the delicate cycle, and try it on air fluff (or hang to dry). I have never had a cover shrink.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

The manual says to wash in cold and hang to dry. It's mostly polyester and won't shrink. I dried mine on low in the drier (because who has time to wait for a carseat cover to dry?!?) and it fit back on the seat perfectly.

But if you want to be really careful... wash on cold and hang to dry.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

The manual for my Marathon says specifically to HAND WASH and LINE DRY, so that's what I did. Originally I put it in a bucket in the tub, but by the time I got to the rinse cycle I gave up on the bucket and just rinsed it in the tub. I dissolved some Bio-Kleen powder in a little warm water, then filled the rest of the bucket with cold, to wash.

This is a 2004 Marathon, so it's possible they've loosened up on the washing instructions in the meantime, but check your manual. Also, spray some Bac-Out or similar gentle enzyme stain remover right on the trouble spots to help get rid of them before you wash.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I have a 2004 and a 2006 Marathon. I've taken the covers off both of them and washed them on delicate and then dried them on low (or extra low) and they both went back on just fine.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

The seat cover is in the dryer, on air fluff, as we speak... I'm nervous!!!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd also like to add that it's hilarious I paid $300 for plastic and styrafoam... now that the seat is all apart, I can see what it's made of... interesting. Styrafoam.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't forget the gray foam stuff!


----------

